# Visa Betrug?



## Heaven_and_Heller (28. April 2015)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe folgendes Erlebt/Problem:

Seit Sonntag, 12 Uhr, habe ich von der Internetseite iparfumerie.de immer wieder eMails bekommen, über eine angebliche Bestellung, die ich dort aufgegeben habe. Ich habe mich bis vorhin nicht darum gekümmert und die eMails für Spam gehalten. Vorhin kam aber eine Lieferbestätigung von DHL, dass meine Bestellung von iparfumerie.de morgen in der Zeit von 11:30 Uhr - 15:00 Uhr zugestellt wird...
Da war ich erstmal ganz schön baff... Diese Bestellung hätte ich angeblich mit meiner Visa-Karte bezahlt und zwar in der Zeit, als ich auf einem Turnier einen Wettkampf hatte.... Das Kundenkonto bei dieser Parfümerie lief wirklich über meine eMail Adresse. Ich habe mich dort nie angemeldet. Ich habe vor allem keine Mitteilung bekommen, dass sich jemand anderes mit meiner eMail Adresse dort angemeldet hat. Da habe ich erstmal das Passwort neu beantragen und an meine eMail Adresse schicken lassen. Schaut man dort in die Bestellung, ist eine Lieferanschrift mit der Postleitzahl 64579 Gernsheim hinterlegt und einer echten Person, die sich bei dasoertliche.de finden lässt.
Jetzt hab ich gerade bei VISA angerufen und meine Karte sperren lassen. Die Dame dort sagt allerdings, dass sie keine Geldtransfers feststellen kann... da war ich natürlich verwundert.
Ich habe Anfang April und sonst in diesem Jahr nichts anderes mit der Visa Karte bei sixt.de einen Transporter gemietet. Vielleicht hat ja ein Betrüger da meine Daten abgefischt?

Wisst Ihr, ob es möglich ist, dass auf meinem Computer irgendwelche Daten hinterlegt wurden, als ich mit meiner Visa Karte bei Sixt online einen Transporter bestellt habe, welche durch einen Angriff auf meinen Computer geklaut wurden?
Bin sehr ratlos, was hier eigentlich passiert.


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2015)

Hast Du bei der Onlinebestellung bei Sixt die E-Mail-Adresse verwendet, die nun für den Einkauf bei iparfumerie verwendet wurde?
Könnte natürlich sein dass Dein Rechner irgendwie infiziert wurde und die Daten abgegriffen worden sind. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur Sicherheit sämtliche Passwörter ändern für E-Mail-Konto, Sixt-Konto, Kundenkonto bei der Parfümerie usw.
Und zwar für jeden Account ein anderes Passwort, auf keinen Fall ein und dasselbe Passwort für E-Mail-Konto und mit diesem E-Mail-Konto registrierte Accounts!
Die Passwortänderung sollte von einem sicheren Rechner aus erfolgen. Wenn Du nicht ganz sicher bist dass Dein PC absolut virenfrei ist, solltest Du die Passwörter also von einem anderen PC aus ändern.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2015)

Heaven_and_Heller schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Erlebt/Problem:
> 
> ...


dh: du hast _nur _EMails bekommen?

Man kann von jedem Internet Server mit Zugriff auf Server Script Sprachen eine Email verschicken, die auf den ersten Blick von merkel@bundestag.de, bill.gates@microsoft.com oder was man sich sonst so ausdenkt, kommt. Erst, wenn man sich den Header anzeigen läßt, findet man dort den Namen des Internet Servers, von dem die Mail kommt. wenn da also dann zB _irgendwas_.ru steht, kommt die Mail logischerweise nicht von dem angegebenen Absender.



> Wisst Ihr, ob es möglich ist, dass auf meinem Computer irgendwelche Daten hinterlegt wurden, als ich mit meiner Visa Karte bei Sixt online einen Transporter bestellt habe, welche durch einen Angriff auf meinen Computer geklaut wurden?


Sobald du im Internet unterwegs bist, besteht *immer *die Möglichkeit, daß du dich infizieren könntest. Sei es durch einen unzureichend gesicherten Computer, ausgenutzte Sicherheitslücken oder gedankenloses Öffnen von EMail Attachments.
Sobald dein Rechner mit entsprechender Schadsoftware befallen ist, *kann *alles, was du machst, beobachtet und geklaut werden.

Mit einem sauberen Rechner sollte eine Seite wie Sixt an sich keine Gefahr darstellen.


----------



## BiJay (28. April 2015)

Steht in der Mail auch genau da, ob es deine Visa-Karte ist, also z.B. die letzten paar Ziffern? Vielleicht wirklich nur eine Betrugsmasche, wo die dann von dir Geld verlangen am Ende (sagen dann z.B. dass sie kein Geld erhalten haben, aber die Ware angenommen wurde). Solange keine echten Daten von dir hinterlegt sind, solltest dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. War vielleicht schon ein Fehler sich auf der Seite wirklich einzuloggen. Problem könnte es geben, wenn jemand sich zu deiner E-Mail Zugang verschafft hat - wohl lieber da mal Passwort ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2015)

Bist du denn mal manuell (also NICHT per Link in einer mail) zu der Shopseite gegangen, hast nach ner Tel-Nummer geschaut? Da würde ich mal anrufen, ob es denn wirklich eine Bestellung auf Deinen Namen gibt. und auch bei dhl.de mal die Sendungsnummer eingeben, aber NICHT über einen Link in der Mail, sondern die Nummer abschreiben und dann selber eingeben. 

Wegen der Kreditkarte: viele Shops buchen erst ab, wenn die Ware unterwegs ist, und dann kann das noch weitere 1-2 Tage dauern, bis beim Kreditkartenunternehmen die Buchung eintrifft. D.h. es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn visa NOCH keine Infos über eine Buchung hatte.

Dann würde ich mal bei der Polizei des Ortes, wo die Person leben soll, das ganze anzeigen. WENN das alles wirklich eine reguläre Lieferung ist, kann es gut sein, dass die Person unwissend und aus Naivität/Dummheit zum Strohmann für Betrüger wurde. Es gibt nämlich Banden, die Dinge bestellen und an eine Person liefern lassen, die diese Pakete dann direkt wieder weitersendet, und zwar ins Ausland. Diese Person wiederum GLAUBT, sie würde für zB eine Paket-Studie Probepakete empfangen und weiterleiten, und soll dafür sogar angeblich Geld bekommen. Am Ende bekommt die nix und hat zudem noch den Vorwurf des Betrugs an der Backe, und da die Ware im Ausland ist, kommt man auch nicht an die Drahtzieher ran. VIELLEICHT kann die Polizei also da mal nachhaken, eventuell die/den Empfänger(in) befragen, und dann stellt sich genau DAS heraus, bevor ein all zu großer Schaden entsteht.

Um welchen Betrag handelt es sich denn bei der Bestellung?


----------



## oroz (2. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist sowas ähnliches passiert..mein Email Account wurde gehackt und sämtliche daten geklaut -.-


----------

